# In Search of...Pom Pom Kitty pattern!



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

:benice: I am in search of a pom-pom kitty pattern. It's made out of yarn, and you wind it around a cardboard form. My sister used to make them when I was little. I would love to find a pattern for them. If anyone has one, or knows where one is, please PM or email me. 

Thanks!


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

FOUND IT!! Woo hoo!!! :dance:

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=151384.0


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

those are so cute! I've never seen them before.


----------

